# Little wing



## Dark Geared God (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry for the negs mah knigglet
but everyone else


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 12, 2011)

Who called for the group negging?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 12, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Who called for the group negging?


 I did ..but we have a standing order to Neg when we want to anybody ask capt chico or vorte


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 12, 2011)

What is the obsession with the negging?  I don't get it


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 12, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> What is the obsession with the negging? I don't get it


 We would never neg you.I made you my best friend on facebook


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 12, 2011)

DGG you are the bestest ever.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 12, 2011)

DGG, you turned over faster than a bitch dog in heat.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 12, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> DGG, you turned over faster than a bitch dog in heat.


Gotta know which side your bread is buttered on


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 12, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> DGG you are the bestest ever.


 
It can be a lot of fun actually.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 12, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It can be a lot of fun actually.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 12, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> DGG, you turned over faster than a bitch dog in heat.


 




YouTube Video









 4:05 min


----------



## vortrit (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## klc9100 (Mar 13, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>


 




lol. that looks *exactly* like my cat, dre. he won't give the "thumbs up" though.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 13, 2011)

I took pics. 

The two single paw pics are Poe. The one with two paws in it is Fibbin Bear. Poe is all black. The last pic is with their mom, Lobo, who as you see, has biggg feet.


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> What is the obsession with the negging?  I don't get it



You seem to love Negging me...

Hypocrite much?


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 13, 2011)

little wing said:


> i took pics.
> 
> The two single paw pics are poe. The one with two paws in it is fibbin bear. Poe is all black. The last pic is with their mom, lobo, who as you see, has biggg feet.


???? Wtf???


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 13, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> You seem to love Negging me...
> 
> Hypocrite much?



Nigga shut up , aint nobody loves doing anything to you.


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 13, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> I took pics.
> 
> The two single paw pics are Poe. The one with two paws in it is Fibbin Bear. Poe is all black. The last pic is with their mom, Lobo, who as you see, has biggg feet.


 


i like the little one in the 4th pic that has his/her tongue sticking out.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 13, 2011)

i know, so cute. larger pic here.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 13, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> ???? Wtf???




Polydactyl cat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Polydactyly is most commonly found on the front paws only, it is rare  for a cat to have poly dactyl hind paws only, and polydactyly of all four  paws is even less common."

Lobo only has it with her front feet but both babies have extra toes on all 4 feet.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Nigga shut up , aint nobody loves doing anything to you.


 
A bang bang for saney is in order


----------



## sara (Mar 13, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i know, so cute. larger pic here.



very cute!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It can be a lot of fun actually.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 13, 2011)

^i loled.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 13, 2011)

Why can't we all just get along?!?!??!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 13, 2011)

BTW, if LW was desireable, I woulda had her by now, just like the pass-around-pat from Anabolic Minds. The fact that I haven't had her already proves that she isn't desireable.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> BTW, if LW was desireable, I woulda had her by now, just like the pass-around-pat from Anabolic Minds. The fact that I haven't had her already proves that she isn't desireable.


Reminds me I need to start a new thread


----------



## ROID (Mar 13, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> DGG you are the bestest ever.



WTF ?

you cheating on me with DG Goober head ?

Lets just get all this out in the open.

How many "friends" do you have on facebook ?

ADOPTION IS OFF........


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 13, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> Reminds me I need to start a new thread


 

LW just isn't a Keeper.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> LW just isn't a Keeper.


 Agreed take the poll Damn it


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2011)

ROID said:


> WTF ?
> 
> you cheating on me with DG Goober head ?
> 
> ...


 I made her my best friend  on facebook she the greatest lady ever...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, I'd have to fill ya in about the keeper.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Well, I'd have to fill ya in about the keeper.


 
Agreed junk picture will be sent


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 13, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -775711 reputation points from GearsMcGilf.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



it's  really a pathetic joke how all you little turds slobber on each others  knobs. i'm sure when PAYING long term members stop coming here because  they don't like putting up with your grade school bullshit Prince will be  thrilled.  grow up


and dark geared chokes on knob, why you telling your butt buddy here i asked people to neg you? that's bullshit. what are you fucking idiots 12 years old or something? go cry to your mommy girlieman.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 14, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> BTW, if LW was desireable, I woulda had her by now, just like the pass-around-pat from Anabolic Minds. The fact that I haven't had her already proves that she isn't desireable.


 
LW is a highly desirable older woman . . . only the tyranny of distance has prevented a congenial visit from Yours Truely


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> LW is a highly desirable older woman . . . only the tyranny of distance has prevented a congenial visit from Yours Truely


----------



## SFW (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Zaphod (Mar 18, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> BTW, if LW was desireable, I woulda had her by now, just like the pass-around-pat from Anabolic Minds. The fact that I haven't had her already proves that she isn't desireable.



Maybe you just aren't yet old enough to appreciate an older woman.  You'll get there in a few more years.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 18, 2012)

LOL @ you guys and this year old thread, you must'a had a few green beers last nite.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 18, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> LOL @ you guys and this year old thread, you must'a had a few green beers last nite.



I bet you had your fare share of green goobers late last night...


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 18, 2012)

Rednack said:


> I bet you had your fare share of green goobers late last night...



You got that right bro! Did ya tie one on too?


----------



## Rednack (Mar 18, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> You got that right bro! Did ya tie one on too?


SMASHED...Way to many car bombs..


----------

